# moving at the end of sept



## nigel norn iron (Jul 8, 2011)

hiya everyone, im moving out to Gois at the end of September, im so so very excited. im just wondering what should i do for my first few days?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Chill slightly, before you start the necessary bits you really need to do, that's providing you've already got power, water and telephone internet sorted.
Beach bar quite a nice place to unwind. September be closed and packed away by then!
Then it's a matter of getting all the bits done.
Might be easier if you say what you know to do, then we can help fill blanks or make suggestions.


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Before you leave the UK buy a few boxes of Celebrity Chocolates and on your arrival give one box to each next door neighbor, that small gesture works wonders to get on with them .

In our case both our neighbors helped us so much beyond words to make our first 6 months trouble free with all their local knowledge


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



nigel norn iron said:


> hiya everyone, im moving out to Gois at the end of September, im so so very excited. im just wondering what should i do for my first few days?


Hi Nigel

I moved to Gois last week, i am back in the UK finishing the paper work over the Transfer of my Business.

What to do First day have a drink in the river bar
Second day another drink in the river bar
Third day same again.

As you walk back from the river there is an alley straight ahead and there is a bar called the Pombalina sorry if spelt wrong. They do a nice Sandwich and cup of tea.

If you need internet access ask for the internet cafe. It's free. 

September the dance classes start.

That's enough go for a drink. 

Peter


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Nigel
> 
> I moved to Gois last week.
> 
> ...


You kept that quiet!!
When are we going to meet up for a drink?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Dennis

I am back in the UK dealing with the getting rid of my business. Hopefully that will be sorted in the coming week and then it's back home to GOIS.

That river bar is calling i can hear it now.

I can feel another drink, hope to see you all soon including Diesel

Peter


----------



## nigel norn iron (Jul 8, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Chill slightly, before you start the necessary bits you really need to do, that's providing you've already got power, water and telephone internet sorted.
> Beach bar quite a nice place to unwind. September be closed and packed away by then!
> Then it's a matter of getting all the bits done.
> Might be easier if you say what you know to do, then we can help fill blanks or make suggestions.


iv been in contact with the landloard, hope water and gas is on for that day. not to worried about internet yet. 
thanks


----------



## nigel norn iron (Jul 8, 2011)

sounds great..
thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Nigel and a very warm welcome to the forum. You are moving to an area with LOTS going one. Don't let PERTFC lead you astray!!
Chill for the first few days as you'll need all your energy when your stuff arrives.
Chilling of course with an odd berr or three or vinho or whatever your fancy is drinkwise


----------

